# libpthread.so.2



## alexe100 (Aug 19, 2009)

How can i get libpthread.so.2 installed on the freebsd.
Java diablo is requiring it.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Alt (Aug 19, 2009)

```
> locate libpthread.so
/usr/lib/libpthread.so
/usr/lib32/libpthread.so
/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32/libpthread.so
/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/lib/libpthread.so
```
On 7.1rel i dont have it too. Maybe try `ln -s` it?


----------



## alexe100 (Aug 19, 2009)

I did this:

[cmd=]ln -s /usr/lib/libpthread.so /usr/lib/libpthread.so.2[/cmd]

and

[cmd=]ln -s /usr/lib/libc.so /usr/lib/libc.so.6[/cmd]

Now, when I run javac it says:


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/lib/libpthread.so.2: version LIBTHREAD_1_0 required by /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/bin/javac not found
```

Is there some package that has all this libs that i can install?

I am installing a recent jdk?

How ohter people run java on Freebsd?

Thanks a lot

Alex

Env: Freebsd 7.0-Release #0 on i386


----------



## phoenix (Aug 19, 2009)

You didn't by any chance install the FreeBSD 6.x package on FreeBSD 7.x, did you?

FreeBSD 6.x has pthread.so.2, and FreeBSD 7.x has pthread.so.3.

There are separate packages on the Java Downloads page for FreeBSD 6.x and 7.x.

You could "work around" this by installing misc/compat6x which includes all the libraries from FreeBSD 6.x, which allow FreeBSD 6.x binaries to run on a FreeBSD 7.x box.  However, the correct "fix" for this is to install the correct package for your OS version.


----------



## alexe100 (Aug 19, 2009)

I downloaded the diablo for freebsd6 and installed the compat6x but it doesnt works.

I  have freebsd 7 and i am not using the diablo for freebsd 7 because the version that is available on freebsdfoundation.org is broken i think... I tried it for several times but the decompress operation fails everytime.

Is there any other source to get diablo for freebsd  7?

Thanks

Alex


----------



## mosquetero (Aug 20, 2009)

I had the same problem, that libthread was missing when I tried to use the java command in the shell. What happened is that I downloaded the package for a 6.x version and I had FreeBSD 7.x version. I think the download page is confusing since the 7.x packages are below the 6.x. Anyway, I hope you have the same problem and I helped


----------

